# looking for Prognathochromis perrieri



## cichmaniac (Dec 23, 2005)

anyone have any for sale, or know where I could get some. I would like to get a breeding group

Thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
Take a look at this, may be yu'll have success in taking contact with the personn that keep theses guys.
http://www.nycichlids.com/viewtopic.php?p=92671
xris


----------

